# The Diesel Driver Reviews the Cruze Diesel



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

I remembered when the Cruze was at the Toronto auto show,before they started to sell it and i already loved it.Great looking car.
I still had my 98 VW TDI Jetta and wished that the cruze would come as a diesel, and sure it did.

I loved my diesel,and when i found out that the cruze-d would only come out with a automatic, i went for the ECO manual.That was the ONLY reason i did not go for the diesel.
To bad the diesel does not have a stick,it would have been so much fun.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Interesting. I like the oil pan heater idea. My old VW diesel had a block heater that warmed the water jacket around the cylinders.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I ordered mine with the oil pan heater but I am noticing that the ones that are showing up on dealer lots don't have them. I had it on my diesel ML320 but never had to use it in NJ.


----------



## Jules Ritz (May 28, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> I ordered mine with the oil pan heater but I am noticing that the ones that are showing up on dealer lots don't have them. I had it on my diesel ML320 but never had to use it in NJ.


According to the article, the oil pan heater is needed if the temperature is below -30 C. I presume NJ does not see such temperatures.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

No.. and I have lived in NJ for 50 years. I probably should have saved the 100 bucks I spent on that option. It just seemed like something a diesel should have. Now that these reviews are coming out I am getting really anxious to get my diesel Cruze. Mine is suppose to start down the line on June 3.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> No.. and I have lived in NJ for 50 years. I probably should have saved the 100 bucks I spent on that option. It just seemed like something a diesel should have. Now that these reviews are coming out I am getting really anxious to get my diesel Cruze. Mine is suppose to start down the line on June 3.


The mpg on a diesel isn't very good till it gets up to operating temperature(then it's great). A block heater can cut this time down therby saving fuel. $100.00 for that option is probably cheap, just get a timer for when you plug it in so you don't waste electricity.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I ordered the engine block heater as well and I live in TX but mainly because we do a family ski trip every season and I wanted it "just in case". In years past I have definitly needed the block heater on my diesel pickup.

The other benefit I was thinking was if I could have the car heater pumping as soon as my wife and kids got in the car they would appreciate that on the coldest mornings. But the car has an electric heater so that's a bust!


----------



## coptzr (May 31, 2013)

Took delivery of mine last Friday. Awesome car. First trip out on hwy with cruise on 78 averaged 42.9. VERY nice car and cant wait to take on nice road trip.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The oil pan heater will reduce startup wear, and even in temperatures right around freezing the engine warms up much faster. I have an aftermarket one on my Cruze, but my current dwelling does not have a convenient outside plug. :angry: It cut several minutes off the warmup time, and got me heat much faster. Can't wait to move out to use it again...


----------

